# setFocusTraversalKeysEnabled



## Reality (4. Nov 2004)

Hi,
ich wollte die Funktion der Methode verstehen und habe in der API nachgeschaut, dabei kam das Wort "traversal" so häufig vor, so dass ich den Sinn nicht verstand. Weder google-Translater noch Wörterbuch können etwas mit dem Wort anfangen.

Versteht jemand den Sinn davon?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## Beni (4. Nov 2004)

http://dict.tu-chemnitz.de/

ergibt: "traversal = überqueren".

Und tatsächlich geht es bei dieser Methode darum einzustellen, dass man mit der Tastatur von einer Component auf eine andere springen kann.


----------



## Reality (4. Nov 2004)

Danke.


----------

